# Tips for Dealing with Diarrhea



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting after all the talk we've had about it here recently, AKC just sent this article out. I have lots of dog friends with lots of breeds, and they all deal with it at some point or another, some more often than others. I DO think it's easier for little dogs to ingest enough of "bad stuff" to adversely affected more easily... But I DON'T think it's just Havanese.

Dog Diarrhea - Causes, Symptoms & Treatments - American Kennel Club


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is interesting, Karen, that AKC just sent out an article on this. Maybe there is an increase in the incidence in the whole dog kingdom.


----------

